# Tweezer Aisle



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I haven't found any at walmart. Most hardware stores and big box home improvement stores have something similar(not as nice...) to what I sell for about 3 bucks. I found a pair at menard's in the tool section a while back.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I found a nice pair in the Hobby Shop (I think that's what it's called). It was a hobby store in the mall, kind of like a KB Toys, but I might have the Hobby Shop name wrong.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

harbor freights is a good place for that kind of stuff if you have one near you. but in wallmart the tweezers would be with the makeup and feminine products, and there not going to be very big.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

*Try these guys for inexpensive tools!*
http://www.drinstruments.com/xq/ASP.store/cat.29/qx/Aquatic+Tools.htm


----------



## R.Kunzli (Mar 19, 2010)

I was in Petsmart the other day and saw these for feeding reptiles:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752620&lmdn=Reptile

seems like the same thing we would use.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i saw the feeding tongs at petsmart too, prob your best bet for something local


----------



## Oscar17 (Dec 7, 2007)

You can always look for store that sell surgical instruments. I bought mine from a surgical instrument stand in a flee market.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Oscar17 said:


> You can always look for store that sell surgical instruments. I bought mine from a surgical instrument stand in a flee market.


I hope that's not where my doctor gets his equipment!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

ohhh those petsmart ones look nice! gunna have to check them out ty!


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

i have the petsmart ones...they get the job done. but im probably gonna keep looking for something a bit more precise as well. possibly without "grip"


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

What makes a good tweezer a good tweezer? I know I am leaning towards the angled tip, but I have seen some tweezers with different type of teeth and different bodies.


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

I checked Harbor Freight yesterday, and they had 12" hemostats for 5$.


----------

